# How to disable "vidconsole"?



## aragats (Jun 7, 2019)

What am I missing?
	
	



```
% cat /boot/loader.conf
boot_multicons="NO"
console="comconsole"
boot_serial="YES"

% conscontrol list
Configured: ttyu1,ttyv0
 Available: ttyu1,ttyv0
    Muting: off
```
I get boot messages on both _ttyu1_ and _ttyv0_.

This is in BeagleBone Black, if it matters.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 7, 2019)

I thought you said BBB is now using EFI. vidconsole setting is not valid on EFI.
If so then use efi for console:

```
boot_multicons="YES"
boot_serial="YES"
console="comconsole,efi"
comconsole_speed="115200"
```


----------



## aragats (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks, Phishfry, that's right, it does use EFI.
But I want to *disable* _ttyv0_, it's being used as console even when I use "comconsole,efi" or any other combination.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 7, 2019)

Isn't that set with getty(8) in ttys


----------



## aragats (Jun 7, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> Isn't that set with getty(8) in ttys


No, that can be used to disable `getty`, in such case it's still a text console and displays all boot messages, just no login prompt.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 7, 2019)

Well what about boot0 bootblock, doesn't it choose between serial console or vidconsole when dual console is set.
Does EFi use that mechanism or was that only Legacy BIOS.





						boot0cfg(8)
					






					www.freebsd.org


----------



## aragats (Jun 7, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> what about boot0 bootblock


I believe _boot0_ and _boot1_ are not used on ARM platform since _u-boot (_with or wthout _EFI)_ launches FreeBSD loader.
In _am33xx_-based systems you don't even need a boot partition, the CPU looks for MLO and u-boot.img in the space within 0...1MB of MMC drive. The only reason FreeBSD doesn't use such scheme is that _u-boot_ doesn't support UFS, thus cannot load any binary from it.


----------



## aragats (Jun 7, 2019)

I think this thread gives more options to try. I didn't consider "mute" since I want to monitor my serial console.


----------

